# Profikamera gesucht



## tsbmusic (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Profikamera fürs Drehen von Filmen. Mein Budget liegt so bei 2000-3000€. Wichtig ist mir vorallem die Bildqualität, der Ton wird getrennt aufgenommen. Kann mir jemand in der Preisklasse empfehlen?

Grüße
tsbmusic


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2012)

In welche Richtung soll es gehen und wie sieht die Nachbearbeitung aus?

Doku? Filmartig? Konzertmitschnitt? Interview?

Bearbeitung am Rechner:
Was ist vorhanden?
Mit was soll geschnitten werden?
Wieviel Zeit will investiert werden?
Was ist das Zielmedium?

mfg chmee


----------



## tsbmusic (30. Januar 2012)

Nachbearbeitung in Adobe Premiere. Gedreht werden soll ein Actionfilm. Zeit spielt eigentlich erstmal keine Rolle.


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2012)

Für szenisches Filmen würd ich eine DSLR empfehlen, ob nun Canon 550D oder 600D, 60D, 7D oder 5DII (dazu EF-Objektive) oder Panasonic GH1/GH2 (und dazu passende µFT-Objektive).

Ich würde die Wahl davon abhängig machen, ob vielleicht schon Objektive zu einem der Systeme existieren. Zu lesen und zu Stöbern gibt es zu dem Thema genug. Und solch ein System braucht uU noch einiges an Zusatzequipment, unterm Strich aber wundervolle Bilder inkl. tollem Look.

Beispielrechnung:

Canon 600D mit 18-55 IS - 620Eur
EF 50 f/1.8 - ~110Eur
gebr. EF 70-210mm f/3.5-4.5 - ~120Eur
SD-Karten Class 10 4x 4GB - ~40Eur
3 weitere Akkus - ~40Eur

Summa : ~930Eur

externer Bildschirm auf Akkubasis?! Lilliput 7" - ~200Eur
3 Ersatzakkus - ~110Eur
passendes HDMI-Kabel - ~10Eur

Bei Fragen einfach fragen 
mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Januar 2012)

Bezüglich Monitor würde ich dir im Gegensatz zu chmee nicht den 668er von Lilliput empfehlen, sondern den flexibleren 667er, der mit diversen Akku-Adaptern geliefert wird und für den es auch noch weitere Adapter-Lösungen gibt. Nichts ist schlimmer, als ein fest verbauter Akku. Gerade an etwas längeren Drehtagen irgendwo draußen in Feld Wald und Wiesen wirst du das schmerzlich lernen.

Zu den DSLR Kameras:
Im Wesentlichen hat chmee da schon recht mit seinen Empfehlungen. Ich möchte dich nur eindringlich warnen. Um diese Kameras wirklich richtig drehtauglich zu machen, ist eine Menge Zusatzequipment nötig, ohne das du die eigentliche Stärke des Aufnahmeformates gar nicht nutzen kannst. Im schlechtesten Fall kann es dir sogar passieren, dass das Material unbrauchbar ist, wenn du nicht wirklich sehr erfahren bist im Umgang mit solchen Kameras und ihren technischen Besonderheiten.

Um dir ein Beispiel von vielen für ernsthafte, potentielle Schwierigkeiten zu geben:

Die Objektive für moderne DSLR Kameras sind so gebaut, dass die Wege des Schärferings extrem kurz sind. Grund dafür ist, dass man diese Objektive normalerweise für die Fotografie nutzt und man da froh ist, wenn der Autofokus rasend schnell ist. Das ist natürlich leichter, wenn der mechanische Weg so kurz wie möglich gehalten wird.
Willst du jetzt aber in deinem Film die Schärfe mit einem Objekt mitziehen, das auf dich zukommt, dann wird das extrem schwere Mikrometer-Arbeit ... eigentlich fast unmöglich ohne sogenannten Follow-Fokus mit starker Untersetzung und exaktem Ausmessen der Szene vor Drehbeginn.

Alte, hochwertige manuelle Objektive aus der Zeit der Analogfotografie haben in der Regel deutlich längere Schärfewege und sind damit VIEL besser (einfacher und präziser) fokussierbar. Um solche Objektive auf DSLR Kameras nutzen zu können gibt es unterschiedlichste Adapter, aber du siehst schon, wie sich das dann ganz schnell zu einer ordentlichen Stange Geld summieren kann.

Und wir haben noch überhaupt nicht über das Thema Bildstabilisierung, Stative, Dolly, Crane, Sound, Licht und viele Dinge mehr gesprochen.

Ich will dir keinesfalls die Laune an der DSLR-Idee nehmen. Aber ich glaube, es ist nur fair und ehrlich, dich zu warnen. Es wird definitiv nichtmal ansatzweise bei den Ausgaben für Kamera, Objektiv(e), Monitor, Speicherkarten und Akkus bleiben!
Eine schöne Videokamera, speziell für den Job gemacht, kann dir da jede Menge Mühe sparen, solange du nicht unbedingt auf den 35mm Look bzgl. DSLRs Wert legst.

Wenn du weitere konkrete Fragen hast, hau rein. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2012)

Die Warnung mit dem Fokussieren kann ich nachvollziehen, auch das Einarbeiten in die Materie "Filmen mit einer DSLR" - aber in diesem Fall kann in diesem Preissegment kein anderes "Videogerät" ansatzweise an die Bildsprache einer DSLR heranreicht, erst recht, wenn es um szenisches Filmen geht - wobei Action natürlich nicht grad Kammerspiel mit stehendem Fokuspunkt ist 



> Und wir haben noch überhaupt nicht über das Thema Bildstabilisierung, Stative, Dolly, Crane, Sound, Licht und viele Dinge mehr gesprochen.


Das betrifft auch jede andere Kamera, deswegen wollte ich das nicht ansprechen..

mfg chmee


----------



## tsbmusic (31. Januar 2012)

Ja wie gesagt das Budget liegt so bei 2000-3000€ deswegen wär n gutes Objektiv wohl drin. Dolly, Crane und steadycam werden Eigenbau.


Wie viel müsste man den investieren um bei einer Videokamera die gleiche Qualität wie bei ner DSLR zu bekommen?


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2012)

Such nach
Sony FS100 (~5.000Eur ohne Objektiv)
Sony EX3 (~7.000Eur)
Red Scarlet (~10.000Eur ohne Obj)
Red Epic (~30.000Eur ohne O.) 
Canon C300 (~16.000Eur ohne O.)

Ich habe nicht vor, irgendwie Meinung zu machen. Typische Videokameras im Segment bis 5.000Eur können alle nicht DEN Filmlook erreichen, den videofähige DSLRs aufs "Band" bringen.. Wenn, dann vielleicht die EX-Serie von Sony.

ABER : Martin hat's schon angedeutet, eine DSLR ist nicht so einfach zu bedienen wie eine Videokamera, sie ist grundsätzlich nicht für den Videobetrieb gebaut worden und das merkt man..


Geh stöbern, es gibt sehr sehr viele Beispiele und Vergleichsvideos bei youtube und vimeo.
zB




In diesem Video sieht man, dass die typischen Videokameras im Schnitt schärfere Bilder abliefern
oder




dafür kann die 5DII rauschärmere Bild vorweisen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Januar 2012)

Es gibt eine ganz hervorragende Videokamera für knapp unter 3000 Euro, die Canon XF100.
Und dann ist da noch ihr kleiner Bruder Canon XA10 für unter 2000 Euro. Beide Kameras machen klasse Bilder ... natürlich nicht mit dem Look einer DSLR mit 35mm Chip, sondern kleine 1/3" Chips. Aber die reine Bildqualität ist hervorragend und sie sind im Sinne von Video einfacher zu handhaben.

Hier stellt Philip Bloom die beiden Kameras vor:






*Pro:*
Die Canon XF100 zeichnet MPEG2 mit bis zu 50Mbps und 4:2:2 Farbsampling auf. Das ist technisch Broadcast-Qualität.
Beide Kameras haben XLR-Audioanschlüsse, inklusive Phantomspeisung wenn benötigt.
Die Canon XA10 hat 64GB internen Speicher, der im Normalfall locker für einen Drehtag reichen sollte.

*Contra:*
Beide Kameras sind "Region Locked", das heißt, dass Kameras die hier in Deutschland bzw. Europa gekauft werden "nur" 25p können. Die Kameras die in den USA verkauft werden können dagegen 30p und 24p (29.97 & 23.976 um genau zu sein).

Der Minuspunkt spielt natürlich dann keine Rolle, wenn du ohnehin dein Projekt in 25p drehen möchtest. Die Entscheidung für eine bestimmte Bildrate ist ohnehin wichtig, auch im Hinblick darauf, ob du in bestimmten Szenen mehrere Kameras gleichzeitig einsetzen möchtest und die Shots dann im Schnitt zusammenbringen musst.

Und es gibt sicher noch jede Menge mehr Kameras, die theoretisch in Frage kommen. Du musst letztlich selber entscheiden, was genau dir bei deinem Filmprojekt wichtig ist, wo du Schwerpunkte setzen möchtest.
Mein Tipp:
Übernimm dich nicht handwerklich beim technischen Equipment, konzentriere dich auf das was vor der Kamera passieren soll. Eine gute Story, gute Locations, gutes Licht, guter Ton, gute Bildführung, gut geführte Schauspieler ... alles wesentlich wichtiger, als die Kamera, die es aufzeichnet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tsbmusic (31. Januar 2012)

Also wichtig ist mir auf jeden Fall das das Bild sehr stabil ist auch bei Bewegung und da wir wie gesagt kein wirkliches Equipment dafür haben wäre ein guter Bildstabilisator schon wichtig.

Außerdem sollte die Kamera relativ handlich, gut zu transportieren und schnell zu benutzen sein.

Und wie auch schon gesagt wichtig ist das Bild und die Funktionen und nicht der Ton.


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2012)

..eingebaute Bildstabilisatoren können nicht zaubern.. Das Problem sind nicht die kleinen Zitterer (jene kann ein Stabi recht gut abfangen) sondern die groben Hakler und unrunde Bewegungen. Stativ/Rig was auch immer sollten verpflichtend sein, wenn Du ruhige Bilder haben willst. Steadicam-Bauten wollte ich noch nicht nennen 

mfg chmee


----------



## tsbmusic (31. Januar 2012)

Ja wie sieht es denn mit Steadycam aus? Weil für lange Rennszenen bräuchte man ne ziemlich lange Dolly und das kostet dann wieder...


----------



## tsbmusic (4. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der EOS Serie von Canon und kann mir sagen ob es große Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen gibt (550D,60D,5D,7D,etc.)?


----------



## chmee (4. Februar 2012)

Ja, gibt es.

550D, 60D, 7D - 22,5x15mm großer Sensor (entspricht fast/quasi 35mm-Film)
5D - 36x24mm groß - (Super35-Filmmaterial)

Die 5D kann kein 720p mit 50&60fps. Für die 5D können nur KB-taugliche Objektive benutzt werden, bei Canon das Kürzel EF. (siehe FotoFAQ) Die 5D macht sauberere Bilder bei schlechtem Licht.

ABER das ist Gerede auf hohem Niveau - Auch mit der 550D sind schon Filme gedreht worden.

mfg chmee


----------



## tsbmusic (4. Februar 2012)

Ja also in unserem Film wird es viele Aufnahmen bei schwachen Licht geben, d.h. das die Qualität bei schwachem Licht gut sein muss. Aber das kommt auch aufs Objektiv an oder?


----------



## chmee (4. Februar 2012)

Auch. In letzter Instanz aber muß der Sensor der Kamera bei hoher Verstärkung möglichst wenig rauschen. 

Eure "Helligkeit" in der Aufnahme bestimmen letztlich Offenblende (Lichtstärke) des Objektivs und ISO (Empfindlichkeit/Verstärkung) des Sensors. Die Verschlusszeit sollte _in der Regel_ 1/50sek sein.

Um hohe Flexibilität beim Dreh zu haben, sollte mindestens ein Zoom-Objektiv dabei sein, zB EF 24-70 f/2.8. Für Portrait würde ich an der 5DII mindestens ein EF 85 f/1.8 nehmen oder ein EF 100 f/2. Es gibt noch viel lichtstärkere Objektive, aber das Budget für einen Rundumschlag inkl. 5DII ist dann doch begrenzt.

Beispielrechnung Neugeräte:
5DII inkl. EF 24-70 f/2.8 ~2.800Eur
Zusatzobjektiv EF 85 1.8 ~300Eur

Summa Neu : 3.100Eur

Beispielrechnung gebraucht:
5DII ~1.300Eur
EF 24-70 ~800Eur
EF 85 1.8 ~280Eur

Summe gebraucht : 2.300Eur

Extras:
Zusatzakkus ~50Eur
CF Karten zB SanDisk Extreme 4GB ~20Eur/stk (4GB~12Minuten)

Martin wird sicherlich auch noch was dazu sagen.
mfg chmee


----------



## tsbmusic (4. Februar 2012)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied von der mark 5D II und der 60D wenn man die gleichen Objektive drauf hat?


----------



## chmee (4. Februar 2012)

Bei gleicher Entfernung zum Motiv und gleicher Brennweite hast Du an der 60D einen um den Faktor 1,6 kleineren Bildwinkel. Während Du zB mit der 5DII einen Bereich von 3m Breite siehst, hast Du an der 60D lediglich einen Sichtbereich von 1,875m.

Solche Dinge kannst Du auch in unserer FotoFAQ nachlesen.
mfg chmee


----------



## tsbmusic (4. Februar 2012)

Okay ih werd mir das mal alles durchlesen.


----------



## siggi22 (14. Juni 2012)

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken eine Canon 5D Mark 3 zu kaufen . 
Wir filmen mit der AX2000 allerdings wenn es dunkel wird .. fängt das Video an zu rauschen.
Ein Kollege von mir arbeitet mit einer 5D Mark3 ... super Aufnahmen ohne rieseln.
Ich werde mir die 5D als Zeitkamera für feste Aufnahmen oder Beauty Aufnahmen kaufen.
Hat Jemand Ahnung ob die 7D die gleiche Qualität bringt?


----------

